# Tv led Sony kdl-32w655a no enciende titila 8 veces luz standby



## leonardo marquez (Jul 30, 2016)

Buenas a todo el foro,en esta oportunidad entro al taller este tv, con una falla que no habia visto nunca y me pierde un poco.Al conectarle la fuente externa de 19v intenta el encendido ,titilando luz blanca y luego de algunos segundos ,apaga la blanca para titilar 8 veces en color rojo y asi .Segun codigo de errores de Sony, esta falla se debe a error en soft.No se como reparar y alguna ayuda me vendria de primera,debo decir que encontre para este modelo una actualizacion en la pagina de soporte,pero no la toma.Gracias de antemano por alguna pista para donde rumbear.Adjunto una imagen de errores Sony.Leo


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 30, 2016)

esta es la solucion ,la saque de otra web 
http://www.tecnicosaurios.com/foro/viewtopic.php?f=93&t=44152
no esta tu modelo,pero puede que funcione,con probar no se pierde nada



> TV atrapado en un bucle de reinicio y la alimentación /Off, LED titila 8 veces.
> 
> Usted puede estar experimentando un bucle de reinicio en su TV - ilustrado por el LED parpadea 8 veces ON / OFF poder. Esto está afectando sólo 2.012 televisores habilitados para Internet.
> 
> ...





y aqui hay mas 
https://la.es.kb.sony.com/app/answe...2LzEvdGltZS8xNDY5OTE0Nzc5L3NpZC84RVBEdlJXbQ==


----------



## elgriego (Jul 31, 2016)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> esta es la solucion ,la saque de otra web
> http://www.tecnicosaurios.com/foro/viewtopic.php?f=93&t=44152
> no esta tu modelo,pero puede que funcione,con probar no se pierde nada
> 
> ...



 Se ve que los prueban mucho a los equipos antes de lanzarlos al mercado.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 31, 2016)

pareciera como si acá mandaran todos equipos de segunda 
sansung igual ,ya me trajeron varios que la imagen se ve al revés, se desconfigura el panel/display/pantalla
y en otros hay que comprar el control remoto de servicio para poder repararla


----------

